
Ask HN: What's a good intro to quantum computing? - fr0styMatt2
What&#x27;s a good starting point for someone who has almost no understanding of quantum computing but a good understanding of classical computing?<p>When I read stuff about quantum computing, I kind of understand the words but really have no frame of reference to go off of :)<p>Some questions that always come to mind for me:<p>Is quantum computing going to be the &#x27;next thing&#x27; that eventually replaces classical computing?<p>If a quantum computer can calculate all states of a problem at once, how do you know the right answer in amongst the infinite sea of wrong answers that you get?<p>How is a program actually written for a quantum computer?<p>Are there problems for which quantum computers are unsuited?<p>How do you actually &#x27;run&#x27; a program, give it inputs and then get the outputs?<p>I&#x27;m really trying to get to at least some form of intuitive understanding of how a quantum computer would work.  How would I, for example, boot one and ask it to find me the route from A to B on a map?
======
jonjacky
Here is a nice short (19 page) introduction:

From Cbits to Qbits: Teaching computer scientists quantum mechanics by N.
David Mermin

[http://arxiv.org/abs/quant-ph/0207118](http://arxiv.org/abs/quant-ph/0207118)

The standard (very big) textbook is Nielsen and Chuang, Quantum Computing and
Quantum Information. It answers all your questions and much more. Much of it
is an advanced college physics textbook, but some of the chapters are quite
accessible.

------
jonbaer
There used to be a few good examples on Dwave site through the dev portal they
used to have, if you Google along + use archive.org you find some, here is an
example ... [http://archive.is/RE13f](http://archive.is/RE13f) ... while it is
black box it still gives you an idea of the python interface they exposed.

------
bkirkby
i did a presentation on quantum computing starting with a history of
discovering quantum theory. it's a little over an hour.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Od08UbnFPI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Od08UbnFPI)

